# Erdbeben Effekt etc



## Kensa (18. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
ich wollte mal ein paar grundlegende fragen stellen:
ich beschäftige mich vorallem mit musikproduktion, da haben wir die VST-plugins für effects etc.
seit kurzem bin ich auch ein wenig am filmen. Zum schneiden benutze ich magix deluxe 2007 (so was in der art ..  ) bin zwar kein fan von magix aber das programm ist sauleicht zu erlernen. 
jetzt meine fragen:

1. Wie heissen die Plugins im videobereich, und welche sind empfehlenswert -> wie kann ich sie in mein schneid programm involvieren?! (bei audio ist es ja VST oder AU, unter anderem. hab mal was von afx gelesen, kann das sein?)

2. ich habe in verschiedenen clip schon so eine art erdbeben effekt gesehen, wenn zb die kick einsetzt. wie bekomme ich den am besten hin? hab da schon stunden mit verbracht, aber nich befriedigend... kann mir da jemand tipps geben? 

vielen dank


----------



## chmee (18. März 2009)

zu 1.
Plugins im Videobereich sind nicht normiert, da kocht jeder Hersteller ein eigenes Süppchen - wenn es denn eine Effektschnittstelle gibt. Mit AFX wird wohl After Effects gemeint sein, was ein ausgewachsenes Compositingprogramm ist, aber keine Effektschnittstelle und auch kein Plugin.

zu 2.
Wenn man in Magix Keyframes setzen kann, dann sollte die kurze Änderung des Scaling ( Vergrößerung des Bildes ) diesen Effekt hervorrufen. Hilfsweise könnte ein genauso kurzer kleiner Blur dazu. Es geht hier um Keyframelängen von 1 Frame für das Aufziehen und 2-4Frames für das Wiederzusammenfallen - abhängig vom Sound, dem man es zuschreibt.

Und :
Bitte achte auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung. Netiquette #15.

Und :
Schau mal in die VideoFAQ unter Software.

mfg chmee


----------



## Kensa (18. März 2009)

Hallo!
Danke für deine Antwort, ja das hab ich mir schon so gedacht. Es hat jo auch schon fertige Effekte, welche man noch editieren kann. Nun gut, ich setz mich zuhause noch mal ran..

Hier ein Beispiel vom Effekt, wie gesagt, bin Anfänger..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri4cpiNY-UE&feature=related
bei 1:03 is der Effekt.

grüsse!


----------



## APoCx (24. März 2009)

ich würde mal sagen, für den anfang ist magix doch schonaml ganz ok... vielleicht könntest du dir das programm von Ulead, welches Video Studio heisst, kaufen... das bekommst du, soweit ich weiss, für fast den selben preis, wie magix....

du musst einfach keyframes setzten.. das sollte im normalfall aber auf im handbuch gezeigt werden....  

mit diesen keyframes kannst du dann unter anderem effekte steuern..... du könntest am ende des clips 2 keyframes setzten... mit einem kleinen abstand zueinander und zum ende des clips.... den linken der beide änderst du nicht.. den recht fügst du einen helligkeit/kontrast effekt hinzu...  stelle bei dem rechten keyframe die helligkeit auf das maximum. und schon hast du die erste kleine "aufblende"... um das ganze zu verfeinern kannst du evtl inen leichten blaustich mit einfügen.. oder unter anderem einen blur- effekt (verschwommen)....

das sollte nun eigentlich reichen, damit du das einigermaßen hinbekommst..... wie gesagt finde ich magix für den einstieg geeignet.. ulead wäre vllt der nächste schritt....

nochmal zu afx:  da es ein sehr professionelles und kostspieliges programm ist, würde ich am anfang die finger davon lassen... es ist sehr aufwendig, damit zu arbeiten. ausserdem ist es irrsinnig erst den 5 schritt zumachen.. und dann die ersten 4......

viele effekte kannst du mit ulead auch erzielen.. nur nicht so professionell.... aber ich denke, damit du die materie verstehst, langt das vorerst


----------

